# 2017 Cruze Hatch rear window washer.



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

From my experience with rear wipers, it seems to be par for the course. Kind of just drizzles fluid down and attempts to use the wiper to spread it around.

Works for the most part, just makes a big mess.


----------

